# JOHN DEERE 48" PTO TILLER



## WHW 2 318 (Jun 1, 2021)

I HAVE A JOHN DEERE 48" TILLER FOR MY 318, AND IM LOOKING FOR REPLCEMT TINES. ANY SUCCESSFUL IDEAS?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello WHW, welcome to the forum,

Do you have a model number for your tiller? The correct tiller for a John Deere 318 is a Model 30 Hydraulic tiller.


----------



## WHW 2 318 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mine is a pto driven, 3point that measures 48". MO290X. 


HarveyW said:


> Hello WHW, welcome to the forum,
> 
> Do you have a model number for your tiller? The correct tiller for a John Deere 318 is a Model 30 Hydraulic tiller.


Mine is a 3 point, pto driven 48" tiller, i have it in there now and have used it alought. MO290X


----------



## Modeere318 (Apr 15, 2021)

John Deere has them at about $20.00 each. You need 18 left hand and 18 right hand.
M150520 is left hand, MM150519 is right hand.
Aftermarket Supply has them a couple bucks cheaper


----------



## WHW 2 318 (Jun 1, 2021)

Modeere318 said:


> John Deere has them at about $20.00 each. You need 18 left hand and 18 right hand.
> M150520 is left hand, MM150519 is right hand.
> Aftermarket Supply has them a couple bucks cheaper



Awesome, Thank you for the information. I was hoping to stay away from the dealer, but if they have them for that, I'll just get the ones to replace the broken ones. Thank you once again.


----------

